# Calmest ive ever seen it.



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

Saturday morning we braved the fog we out about 20 miles and had a blast with some small Amberjack it was a fun day on the water and made it back in time for concert at wharf :thumbup:

video of wife catching amberjack: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmWUPKxOvSc

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0447196055218.408937.503215217&type=1&theater


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good video! Thanks, for the report


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I like the part where you tell her to tighten the drag! I was thinking you were going to say clockwise....but I like "towards the sun" better. Awesome fishing.
Irish


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Irish. "Tighten the drag"' "which way"? "Towards the sun". :notworthy:

Awesome !!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool video, buy your lady a fighting belt! lmao


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

OK the little woman gets extra points for hanging in there to land the fish but like they said get her a belt and she will have a lot more fun fishing. Great post and video!


----------



## fishycian (Jun 7, 2011)

She sounds like she has one, she just didn't have it on. You could have put the camera down for a sec and gotten it for her.:whistling:


----------



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

I think she was trying to tough it out without a belt for the vid because she always hears us guys calling each other sissy's for needing a belt. There were belts all over the boat. but its kinda fun to watch her struggle.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great vid! 

My wife fought a big Jack Crevalle for about 45 mins until we finally ran it down - whooped her from one side of the boat to the other. After landing it, I told her it was a throwback...you should have seen the look on her face!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like she had a blast. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------

